# $1400 + with tax



## PCM

Very objective review.


----------



## jasonR

Thanks for the review. It always seems like there are two types of Festool tools. Ones that are so innovative or better that the premium is worthwhile. An others where the premium might not be worthwhile. I own the FEQ 150 ROS and it is spectacular: it can move from really rough sanding (more so that my belt sander) to as fine a sanding as I ever do - all the while capturing virtually all the dust hooked to a small ridgid vacuum.

A miter saw is in my future and based on your review it probably won't be the Kapex.


----------



## lizardhead

I also own the 150/3-- Festool knocked this tool out of the ballpark, if my 150/3 were lost or stolen I would be at the doorstep of WoodCraft to replace it in a heartbeat. It hurts to spend that much but only until you get it to the workshop and plugged in.


----------



## devann

How does this "miter finder" feature work? And what is unique about the depth stop in realation to the depth stops on other brands? From all that I hear about this saw I was suprised to see a three star review. But I admire your honesty in this review about what you think of the saw. Thanks.


----------



## lizardhead

The miter finder is a gauge that you put on the work and transfer it over to the saw. It has a little slot holder for storage right in the saws table, the trouble with that is it gets in the way when you cut a bevel on the left side of the saw. not a good design on that part of the saw< I took mine out of it's holder and hung it out of the way in a drawer. One other feature I did not like was the angle at which you have to get your arm to pull the safety and the trigger at the same time. I am 5'8" tall and I have to raise my forearm as high as I can parallel with the floor to get both triggers pulled, so you compromise the accuracy of your cut when you contort your body like that-the saw does sit on a standard miter saw table. None of the miter saws I have ever used had a depth setting, so I thought it was unique.


----------



## a1Jim

I have never owned a Festool and have always suspected that folks that buy them can only justify how much they have spent by saying they how far Superior they are. I think we all justify what we have bought weather it's a car or tool or whatever we buy,when deep inside we say that other item that sells for 40% less would have been just as good. The other alternative is that Festool is superior and what I suspect is wrong.


----------



## Bertha

How dare you! No seriously, I really appreciate this review. I think the major advantage you didn't mention was the footprint. I may be wrong about this but it seems like a good saw for a small shop, as some of the competitors are quite large. I always imagined it to be an overpriced competitor in the group of top saws. I really appreciate you shooting straight.


----------



## NBeener

Maybe this website should have more than one category that you can rate.

In other words …. Performance, Quality, Value … maybe others, too.

Because … if it IS a 5-star performer, then I'd like to know that.

But if lots of buyers-particularly when it comes to a brand like Festool, where you KNOW you're going to pay top dollar-don't think the Capex, for example, is worth the money, but the router or ROS is … I'd like to know that, too.

Good review. Thanks !


----------



## seriousturtle

Great review. I think many Festool owners feel that there can't be any negatives about their newly bought tool, and will defend their brand to the death. You clearly stated your observations, and hope that this helps many like myself who are curious, but apprehensive about spending that type of money on a tool.


----------



## lizardhead

Maybe I should state that while I have only been at wood working in an artistic way for a realitivly short time, I have been around big tools all my life from bull dozers in Viet Nam to Timber Framing Lodges & homes in Michigan & Wisconsin. I do know the value of a good tool and while Festool Kapex is a good tool it simply does not "SCALE" in value to it's closest competitor-in other words if Hitachi name was on the kapex it wold sell for about $800 buckeroonies. They would never get $1400 for it. Also note that if Festool were sold at Home Depot for $800 bucks, my suspition is that they would sell gobs and gobs more than they do now and that would pay for their R&D a lot quicker. Festool is a unknown Brand in the general workplace, I had never heard the name before ayear and a half ago.
I am not by any means anti Festool, they make a few tools that are outstanding, including the Kapex, but the $ value is too high in respect to other brand saws. deke says just because one guy says it's to expensive "ALL Festools are SUDDENLY not worth the money. Please read again I said nothing like that anywhere in my review. Also a point was made about the professional and moulding Crown moulding and you are right many many folks swear by Kapex for doing moulding. If I were doing a review for Kapex in reguards to moulding as the only thing it was used for then I may have a different outlook on it. but I have a very small shop and do Segmented work mostly. The reason I wanted the best saw I could get was because Malcom Tibbits said that he used a miter saw for all his segmenting. I figured if he said it it must have value because WOW have you seen his work?


----------



## tburks

I must say I've never once laid a hand on a Festool Kapex so I cannot say what it would do for me. However, I have a $275 Craftsman CMS on which I've cut many miters for mouldings and custom built-ins that are as tight and clean as they come. The key is using a sharp, quality blade and taking my time on setup and measurements. Could the Kapex save me time? Probably but I'm not sure the little time saved would translate into the price difference. Wouldn't mind giving a Kapex a try but not sure I'm willing to gamble the $$$s.


----------



## roman

Love the review and would agree in part. The actual miter made by the Kapex, when compared to the DeWalt, Makita isnt any better. A perfect cut is exactly that…...."perfect"

It is some of the other qualities that make it shine as as some one else mentioned, the footprint. It takes up very little space and isnt tipsy when totally expanded or contracted. When I am is a small room it is quite an advantage.

I could be wrong but its the only miter saw with a 10" blade that can cut through 4" crown (based on a 45 degree hold.

It's light too. Not a big deal until you have to lug it up a mountain or up several flights of stairs and I dread hauling my big 12" DeWalt any where, as its hugely heavy and cumbersome to carry where as the Kapex is WAY lighter and perfectly balanced.

And then there is that DUST thing. Hooked up to the right dust sucker it leaves very little dust behind and that is in itself a huge issue. I dont have to run outside, down a flight of stairs, make a cut, run inside, up a flight of stairs….fit…...opps, too short and repeat. I can finally cut inside and no bitching and whining from the client.

3 stars eh ?

go figure and for what its worth, Festool gives a 30 day money back guarantee…............so return it, and buy the dust monster.


----------



## RockyTopScott

How did you make or where did you buy the stand in the picture?

Is that a Rousseau component table?

Thanks
RTS


----------



## 747DRVR

Look up some of the reviews on the Bosch.They seem to be having alot of problems with the new model


----------



## mafe

Interesting how Festool and Lie Nielsen owners usually get upset when some one say a negative word about the two brands…
I have router and plunge saws from Festool and even the CMS system and the MFT3, plenty of good and also few negative things to say. But no Kapex here… The biggest problem about Festool is the price and all the extra gadgets you will buy that are also too expensive, so at the end of the day I'm not sure I feel it's worth the money. But I love it, and this is the pleasure I am willing to pay for, so yes it's religion. But to bitch to defend it - 'no way'. 
Read here!
http://festoolownersgroup.com/other-tool-reviews/makita-ls0714-7-12-inch-cms-poor-mans-mini-me-kapex/msg151081/?topicseen
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## Napoleon

I have worked with the festool kapex and the big one from Bosh and i have used them a lot. Everything is working smooth on the kapex,when you tilt it you can do it with two fingers nice and smooth. It cut nice and straight. The bosh cut nice too but its not easy to adjust and when you start it you have to use power to get the safetyplate to move,and when you tilt it its difficult and not smooth. 
If i had the money i woud 100% go for the kapex,but of course less can do it.

What i am wondering mostly over is people who have read about the saws and THEN have and strong opinion about those two saws…I tip my hat for those who have a strong opinion wich have tryed the saws but witout trying how can you know…this goes for all brands as i see it….

People can read all the books in the hole world,but it wont give any experience no matter whats its about. Teori is one thing,but praksis another. Sorry for my spelling but i am tired now.

Sleep well everybody i will go to bed now 

Ps its wonderfull the kapex also has a deept setting


----------



## mafe

Napoleon are you sure it's the new Bosch you used? http://www.boschtools.com/Innovation/Pages/GCM12SD-Glide-Miter-Saw.aspx As fare as I know it is not for sale in Europe yet…
And what did you use it for? I think this is the most important part of the discussion at the end.
Sleep tight,
Mads


----------



## Binn

Hey guy's it's not just the blade that helps, it is also the fit and finish of the saw itself. I have used Dewalts that were wobbly and hard to manuver to make decent cuts (wouldn't have one). Then there is Makitas 1013 that I have 2 of and used them to where they were not producing a clean cut. These saws ware out in there bearings moving the blade back and forth and generally are a pain to use after a while. When I saw a local crafstmen use a festool Kapex in his shop and the top quality Lecterns he builds for LSU , I had to have one. Not counting all the other Top quality machinery he uses, yes it does make a difference in your work using top quality tools. I went the next day and bought one and never regreted it. I had a job to install 200' of crown and the festool Kapex made my job enjoyable, quicker, and produced beautiful cuts, I was just amazed at the accuracy and the extra add ons that help in producing quality cuts. Of course I did purchase and used the blocks that keep the molding in the right position against the fence. Plus the lazer made seeing where your cut is going to be very helpful. The Makita 1013 that I have would not have worked out as good, so to me I did not mind dropping $1300.00 on a quality piece of machinery to make my job easier.


----------



## Napoleon

Mafe no that was not the bosch i thought of.

The kapex have i used for a year to all kinds of work and there for i truly can say its a great mitersaw and if i had a shop were i was making my living there would be a kapex.


----------



## richgreer

I appreciate this review. I own some festools that I think are great and some others that are just very good tools and not significantly different than the competition. I consider their plunge saws to be great and they don't cost much more, if any more, than the DeWalt and Makita competitors. I also think their dual mode ROSs are great. I have their 1400 router and it is a very good router, but it does not significantly better than my Boschs or PCs.

Regarding the Kapex. I've thought about it a lot and I've gotten excited when I though I could buy a used one at a slightly lower price, but I have not bought one.

I hope to upgrade my miter saw some day and, thanks to this review, I will look for a very good miter saw that does not cost over $1000.


----------



## Napoleon

DIximade i am rofl  you are so right that the only thing there is missing is big shiny boobs


----------



## roman

I am not slighted in the least but am one voice

I have carried, lifted, packed, jammed, stuffed, every single heavy, difficult, unbalanced, angry gd saw up numerous mountians, and back down, only to feel physically abused.: ) I have looked at many a man with an equally frustrated face and I have never argued with one of them as to why "he" is hauling it up there. .........its a no brainer if you are the grunt : )

once the grunt has it, at the top of "******************** pile"...........its yet another "no brainer"

it is the definition of simplicity, as simple as the definition of life and success to which i define as
success as being"

"4.6 billion naked men climbing a mountian and when looking up, seeing nothing but an ocean of @$$holes"

"as you get close to the top and look down there is nothing but smiling faces"

ironic and until some one beats Festools performance, they can charge what ever they want, and "we" can suck it up as we all vote with our wallet.


----------



## roman

some idiot finally figured away to make "high end"

portable

with no overhead

and maximize profit


----------



## roman

and very little dust

: )


----------



## lizardhead

For MORON
Festool Kapex ***5 stars 
Love the weight because I unbolt it every day and run around my shop 6 times with it strapped to my back
Love the fact that I would be able to cut a piece of molding with it for my next bowl
Love the fact that the is no dust when I hook up my $2000 Festool dust collector
And especially love the extra $600 - $700 or more gone from my checking account
And lastly I must say this was "MY" review and while I do appreciate anyones comments-I do not Appreciate your loud obnoxious way of seemingly trying to convince me that my review is somehow wrong


----------



## kaiser

This review is an objective one…..........................These tools are good for those who can utilize there abilities the best. While lizardhead may not have a need for all the bells and whistles, moron might. For me dust collection is very important in the shop and on site. The spring loaded bevel gauge is a great feature. The ability of the saw to be fine adjusted in between degrees on both miter and bevel is a major plus. I work with a lot of hard dense exotic woods. I have used the Makita (being the best saw outside of the kapex) the dewalt and the bosch (articulating arm and sliding saw>) These saws don not even compare to the Kapex. These saw and I mean all of them, fitted with a quality blade, walked through compound miters on large pieces of hardwood. What I mean by walked is that the actual rails on the saw defelcted. Now some of you might say that the feed rate was too fast. Ok, than explain to me why I do not experience this issue with my Kapex. With that said, The only complaint I have with my Kapex is the calibration adjustments for the bevel. I think Festool could have done a much better job than that. As far as there blades go, for the nmoney they leave a smoother cut than my forrest chopmaster at almost double the cost.

One other thing we are forgetting is fit and finish and guarantee. hands down Festool has the best fit and finish on the market and there customer service is top notch.Case in point, I did some damage to my saw cutting flex moulding on a job. Called them up and let them know it was my fault and sent in the saw. They replaced while in there possession the part I mucked up and 23 others. I asked why and they said they had a little wear on them. The charge for the whole repair was $32.00 and that was for the part I screwed up. I called them on another occasion I stripped the screws on the miter gauge and my guys let sand get in the adjustable fence of which created a burr and made them hard to slid in and out. I called festool with my issues and without question sent out a new fence, 2 new auxiliary fences and 6 new screws. They did not treat me like a criminal, or say I must have not used proper procedure or proper accessories or any of the above, they just sent them out and I got them in three days. This is a Co. that stands behind there product and there is a premium on that. Just like if you are going to stand behind your quality and guarantee it you will charge a premium. And if you don't have the name and the reputatiion to do so, then whose fault is that. Well there are my 250,000 cents. I have another 500000000000 if anyone would listen. And no Festool does not sponsor me. KAISER OUT!!!!


----------



## josephf

but the festool sliding saw is a lot lighter then that bosch if you have ever move it . it's dust collection is alot better then the bosch .plus another thing that I am wanting is that the festool is a lot quieter and my ears seem to be becoming real sensitive to my other miter saws .expecially my milwaukee . For me these are real important features plus some others .I expect to be getting one at some point


----------



## JHIM

here is my small input on festool..take it or leave it.. they have some innovative tools, no one can argue with at. the DF 500 and 700 are in a league of their own. I used their sander the other day and it was insane how much material I could take off. plunge saw with track system is pretty unique. BUT there are many other mater saws that can do exactly what this one does.. maybe a little more dust but same thing. would I buy one? yes I probably will because im a gismo guy. I like tools, I like having all the same brand of tool and now that I have a ct26 I want everything and anything that will hook up to it. could I buy one for half the price..YES but will I NO because I find joy in using the latest and "greatest". if old tools make you happy in your shop that do that! if hand tools make you happy and get the job done do that. Festool is a personal preference if you ask me.


----------

